# Digital Download Pricing?



## Garrett3374 (Mar 17, 2012)

I am getting ready to offer digital downloads as another means of my media.  I was curious what you guys might suggest for a personal use license fee vs. a commercial use license fee?   

I already know the difference between the two but need help or examples of a good price point in each scenario.    

Can somebody help shed some light on this area for me.  

Thanks.


----------



## Tony S (Mar 17, 2012)

For a personal license fee I would go wtih what your price for an 8x10 is. For me that is the break point where they by a print and would be able to scan it for other uses and have decent quality.

  Commercial fees would vary depeding on the use and licensing they want. The more copies they will distribute or more rights to the image you have to give up increases the cost. So it's hard to put a set price on this one.


----------



## Garrett3374 (Mar 17, 2012)

That's what I figured on the personal license.   Just a flat rate for what an 8x10 cost.   

Commercial licensing is the trickier one.


----------



## KmH (Mar 17, 2012)

Actually theres not much tricky about commercial licensing. It's priced like Tony S mentioned.

In other words, if you allow one price commercial licensing for your digital downloads, you would likely be leaving some serious money on the table.

Many US photographers that offer commercial licensing use licensing software like fotoQuote Pro to produce a custom license for each customer. fotoQuote ? Stock and Assignment Photography Price Guide


----------

